# This Thursday is my NREMT I85



## EMT91 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been told by some classmates that it was really easy/easier than our final/mostly basic.

Any input on this? I used the Success for the EMT basic but did not buy or use any extra resources. 

Do they put drug calcs on it? Identifying EKG rhythms?


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## polisciaggie (Oct 10, 2012)

There were no drug calcs or EKGs (not in I/85 curriculum anyways) on my exam.  From what I remember a lot of the questions focused on acid/base problems, OB, and operations.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 10, 2012)

In an effort to see what I should expect, below I have posted questions from MY IN CLASS FINAL EXAM, not NREMT questions; perhaps someone could kindly give me an idea as to if the questions are harder than the NREMT 85 test or easier etc.

A single ectopic impulse that originates in either ventricle and that occurs earlier than the next expected beat is known as:

A) SVT
B) PVC
C) Ventricular Tachycardia 
D) PJC

The Cauda equina is where the:
A) Spinal cord narrows into the C spine
B) Spinal cord exits the cranium
C) Brainstem and Cerebrum connect 
D) Spinal cord divides into individual nerves 

Your pt. is a 20 yr old college student. He states he has been ill for the past few days and is now complaining of a throbbing headache and muscle pain. You notice a rash on the pt's skin. Which of the follwing best describes the issue?

A) Possible Menegitis 
B) Migraine
C) Organic Headache
D) Syncopal episode

I will post more later, if need be.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 10, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> In an effort to see what I should expect, below I have posted questions from MY IN CLASS FINAL EXAM, not NREMT questions; perhaps someone could kindly give me an idea as to if the questions are harder than the NREMT 85 test or easier etc.
> 
> A single ectopic impulse that originates in either ventricle and that occurs earlier than the next expected beat is known as:
> 
> ...



Your not supposed to post test questions per forum rules.



If you feel the need get a study guide. The nr exams are not rocket science and are designed to test the minimum (base) knowledge the provider should have.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 10, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Your not supposed to post test questions per forum rules.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel the need get a study guide. The nr exams are not rocket science and are designed to test the minimum (base) knowledge the provider should have.



I thought we could not post NREMT questions...these are from class.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 10, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> In an effort to see what I should expect, below I have posted questions from MY IN CLASS FINAL EXAM, not NREMT questions; perhaps someone could kindly give me an idea as to if the questions are harder than the NREMT 85 test or easier etc.
> 
> A single ectopic impulse that originates in either ventricle and that occurs earlier than the next expected beat is known as:
> 
> ...



Your not supposed to post test questions per forum rules.



If you feel the need get a study guide. The nr exams are not rocket science and are designed to test the minimum (base) knowledge the provider should have. If you paid attention in class and went through your book you should be fine.

Mine had a lot or medication, iv, acid base type questions.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you give me an example of the level of difficulty I will face tommorow?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 10, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Can you give me an example of the level of difficulty I will face tommorow?



not sure what happened with my above posts, it should have been just the second one.

At this point just relax. You either know it or you don't. Don't pysch yourself out before you even write it. I found my course tests/exams harder than the NR.


----------



## silver (Oct 10, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> In an effort to see what I should expect, below I have posted questions from MY IN CLASS FINAL EXAM, not NREMT questions; perhaps someone could kindly give me an idea as to if the questions are harder than the NREMT 85 test or easier etc.
> 
> A single ectopic impulse that originates in either ventricle and that occurs earlier than the next expected beat is known as:
> 
> ...



Are these considered difficult?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know the second one. Lol


----------



## silver (Oct 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I don't know the second one. Lol



its at the inferior end of the spinal cord. The cord becomes fiber bundles. It supposedly looks like a horse's tail...someone must have a weird mind hah. Realistically that is a super random and totally impractical question. Like I'm all for anatomy, but questions should be on clinical anatomy...


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 10, 2012)

silver said:


> Are these considered difficult?



Nope. I mean they are not to me.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, in just a few hours I shall be taking the test...any last words of wisdom or advice?


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 11, 2012)

So...I took my test today at around 11:30; (its currently 5:52 PM here), it took me about 45 minutes. Stopped me at 85 questions. Not sure how I did, still nothing on the NREMT site...I remember being asked about metabolites..it seemed like a deep question as I do not recall such a term in my book or being discussed in class...so hopefully, that means it was a higher level question meaning that I was doing well.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 11, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> So...I took my test today at around 11:30; (its currently 5:52 PM here), it took me about 45 minutes. Stopped me at 85 questions. Not sure how I did, still nothing on the NREMT site...I remember being asked about metabolites..it seemed like a deep question as I do not recall such a term in my book or being discussed in class...so hopefully, that means it was a higher level question meaning that I was doing well.



It could have been a test or high level question. I thought the I85 was still a paper/pen test.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 11, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> It could have been a test or high level question. I thought the I85 was still a paper/pen test.



Nope. Basic and Intermediate 85 are CBT. Do you feel that metabolites are higher level stuff?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 11, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Nope. Basic and Intermediate 85 are CBT. Do you feel that metabolites are higher level stuff?


From the texts I have seen the subject is breezed over (in class as well) with few programs requiring other classes(a&p, chem, micro, pathophys, etc) so unless you had a background in university or read up on it on your own it would be a harder type question. Without know the question it is hard to say if what i said even applies. It could be a standard question you should know or it could be a critical thinking question ......Maybe things have changed a bit since i did Intermediate back in 2006.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it had to do with acidosis, but I cannot recall.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 12, 2012)

emt91 said:


> i think it had to do with acidosis, but i cannot recall.



passed


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 12, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> passed



congrats


----------



## ca11metdub (Oct 13, 2012)

nice congrats!


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------

